# photo comp - blurs take 2



## 4NGU$

Rules:

Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). AGAIN NO MORE THAN 10 PARTICIPANTS PER POST.

When all participant have entered the tournament and sent their picture ( PLEASE USE LINKS) we will create another post to vote on the best picture.

So in brief:

1) Users who want to participate submit their picture by links.
2) After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second post will be made with a poll to vote on the best picture.
3) If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another post and propose a different theme for another tournament.

Please resize your pictures to *800 x 600 *
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

*New Rules*
-No spot saving, you will only be counted if you have a picture.
-Only ONE picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, edit the original post.
-No posting an image you have already used as a final image for a previous competition 

Thank you and good luck all.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

The theme is* blurs* since that was one of the first ones and i didn't get a chance to post in it

*i was thinking more to the side of artistic blurs rather than just a shot with camera shake or where you fell over try and be creative *

 i dont think allowing editing fits with this comp  (after all that i have said on the subject   )

because i think that photoshop has to many blur filters that people will utilise 

i will let you convert to b/w and crop but nothing else
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 4NGU$

Here is my image 





http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/IMG_1874-1.jpg


----------



## spanky

oh snap i have a photo for this comp!!!


----------



## Ben

So, I take it there's editing allowed in this comp?


----------



## 4NGU$

no i dont think this one fits with allowing editing after all that i have said  

because i think that photo shop has to many blur filter that people will utilise 

i will let you convert to b/w and crop but nothing else


----------



## Ben

4NGU$ said:


> no i dont think this one fits with allowing editing after all that i have said
> 
> because i think that photo shop has to many blur filter that people will utilise
> 
> i will let you convert to b/w and crop but nothing else



How'd you get that effect with your picture?


----------



## 4NGU$

theres no editing in my image


----------



## Ben

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/random157.jpg


----------



## apj101

surely a fireworks photo comp was on the cards given its nearly fireworks day (oh is that just in the UK????_


----------



## 4NGU$

i think that would be better after guy forks


----------



## apj101

most of the fireworks displays will be this weekend, but sure after the 5th would be good.

Just noted that only the UK and Aus celebrate this, but im sure US folks have pics of fireworks or bonfires that they could share


----------



## 4NGU$

in the us they have the 4th of july
for fireworks


----------



## vroom_skies

Here is mine for now:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Computer Forum/IMG_0900.jpg





Bob


----------



## 4NGU$

its not 800-600


----------



## spanky

mine is 800 x 510 sorry 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v352/theresthatguy/Photography/Dance2.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

silence you -_- 

j/k 

nice shot


----------



## Punk

I think this will fit:





http://static3.bareka.com/photos/medium/5454994/grand-veymont-looking-behind.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

hmmmm depth of field isnt exactly blur, its focus  

but im sure i can allow it


----------



## Punk

Alright 

Well you know, most of the other pictures are exactly what you asked them not to show... moving effects with light lol.

I think mine is more of a composition than some I saw


----------



## Punk

If ti fits better, I'll use this one:






http://static2.bareka.com/photos/medium/3856097/flower.jpg


No photoshop used, I did a Macrophoto.


----------



## bass76

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/IMG_0341Medium.jpg


----------



## bass76

apj101 said:


> most of the fireworks displays will be this weekend, but sure after the 5th would be good.
> 
> Just noted that only the UK and Aus celebrate this, but im sure US folks have pics of fireworks or bonfires that they could share



So does New Zealand.


----------



## vroom_skies

webbenji said:


> Well you know, most of the other pictures are exactly what you asked them not to show... moving effects with light lol.



Well that isn't what he said, he said 'accidental' blurs. If your categorizing my within that, I'd have to disagree. 
I put time, thought and creativity into that shot and was going for a certain look.

I'm not sure wether I'm going to kept that shot. When I choose the final shot I'll change it to 800x600.

Bob


----------



## 4NGU$

second one fits better benji 
and movement blur is good aslong as its not like shake because you took a bad shot


----------



## kobaj

Riding my bike one day had my camera out and flicked this one, I thought it was pretty cool. 



http://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0002188br3.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

erm kobaj the link ?


----------



## kobaj

4NGU$ said:


> erm kobaj the link ?



My bad, its been a while since Ive entered one of these .

I edited my post and placed it.


----------



## skidude

Go easy on me, this is my first entry 

I figured I'd give this one a try, I took this last week while I was driving down the road during a rainstorm, the cloud formation down the road looks awesome IMO. I think the fact that I was moving at roughly 50MPH makes this kinda blurry.





http://www.uploadhouse.com/viewfile.php?id=685953


----------



## 4NGU$

2 to go correct me if im wrong


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Ahh, I might have one! -Goes to loooook-

Oh, and... here it is.
...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/BLUR/IMG_0381.jpg






Looks like little fire birds swarming out of the fire pit. I like it.


----------



## Kabu

Here's mine, hope I'm not too late ... 

http://img454.imageshack.us/img454/2130/lavenderkf7.jpg


----------



## Punk

4NGU$ said:


> second one fits better benji
> and movement blur is good aslong as its not like shake because you took a bad shot



Alright Ill use the flower one.


----------



## 4NGU$

i think thats 10 just let me count

yep thats 10


----------



## Kornowski

Too late?

http://aycu27.webshots.com/image/33586/2000317472421859748_rs.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

A: its too late 
B: i said no using a photo you have already used


----------



## Kornowski

> A: its too late
> B: i said no using a photo you have already used



Ooooh, don't get cranky 

Why can't you use a photograph that you've already used, that's a stupid rule!


----------



## 4NGU$

no its not coz you could get one photo and use it to win more that one compatition the idea is to be creative not just get one photo that you like and use it over and over 
no?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, but it if it's a good photograph and it fits into many themes, you should be able to use it. You've been creative, but you've included a lot into one shot.

It's a photograph competition, if it's a good photo and it wins more than one, it's a great photo, so you diss-allow it because it's too good and will win too many, because the photograph is good? Doesn't make sense...


----------



## 4NGU$

polls up 
http://www.computerforum.com/101684-photo-comp-blurs-take-2-a.html


----------



## Kornowski

> Yeah, but it if it's a good photograph and it fits into many themes, you should be able to use it. You've been creative, but you've included a lot into one shot.
> 
> It's a photograph competition, if it's a good photo and it wins more than one, it's a great photo, so you diss-allow it because it's too good and will win too many, because the photograph is good? Doesn't make sense...



Huh, no answer?


----------



## DirtyD86

webbenji, you should use the mountain shot... great picture 

the flower is cool and all, but closeups of flowers is overdone IMO


----------

